# CIA Bootcamps



## rpmcmurphy (Jan 8, 2008)

Anyone have any experience? As I mentioned in a previous post, I'm just looking to improve my home cooking. 

Researched these and they look like a lot of fun.....I have way too much vacation and was eyeing these up. 

whats the difference between beginner and advanced? what am I really going to learn?


----------



## jbd (Mar 17, 2008)

Have you seen the book that an attendee of one of the CIA boot camps wrote? The lady writes a day by day description of her experience.

I found this for you Amazon.com: Culinary Boot Camp: Five Days of Basic Training at The Culinary Institute of America: The Culinary Institute of America,Martha Rose Shulman: Books

If it doesn't work just use the Jump to Amazon link here on Chef Talk and then use the search feature on the Amazon site and type in culinary boot camp. I believe there are two books one is the cooking boot camp and one is the baking boot camp although I didn't research that completely.


----------



## quinn01 (Apr 22, 2006)

I am a student here at the cia and i know that there are alot of people that do it all from around the world, however if you choose to do it dont come on to our campus acting like everyone else in the bootcamps whom seem tho think they own the place along with the students, attiudes for what? Seriously, get out of here. 

anyway sorry i got a little worked up. 

Its worth it im sure. 

if you have the money id go for it. Itll help trust me.


----------



## jbd (Mar 17, 2008)

RPMcMurphy--PM sent.


----------



## jbd (Mar 17, 2008)

Did you ever find out the difference between the beginner and advanced boot camps?


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Hey RPM .. or anyone else: did you end up going to a CIA bootcamp? If yes how was it - and was it worth the money?


----------



## rpmcmurphy (Jan 8, 2008)

Did not end up going. Perhaps a wedding gift from NRatched? hint hint


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Ever since I first saw this thread I considered going myself, but now I'm considering it more seriously. I'm still debating whether to attend a small local cooking school for 20 weeks, 4 hours a week (curriculum), or to go to a CIA bootcamp for 5 days. It's about the same price.

There's a detailed report from someone who attended the 5 day bootcamp right there:

Culinary Institute of America "Boot Camp" Program -- anyone been? - Not About Food - Chowhound


----------

